# Draw Bar



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello again Guru's
On my Yanmar there is no draw bar . There is a plate down there to attach implements to like my old Towner disc harrow. It seems as if I could benefit from a draw bar to attach to. I don't see how a drawbar would mount on this tractor. I was hoping someone could post what their Yanmar has to get an idea of how to set one up. I attached a couple crappy pics to show what I am working with.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

From those images, I have not a clue as to what we are looking at. They are so close up on the tractor. Sorry.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

From those images, I have not a clue as to what we are looking at. They are so close up on the tractor. Sorry.

They are photos of the drawbar support base and tractor rookie is showing how he has his type of drawbar setup.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

it should look something along the lines like these. (7) Yanmar 324 Drawbar | Tractor Forum


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

FredM said:


> From those images, I have not a clue as to what we are looking at. They are so close up on the tractor. Sorry.
> 
> They are photos of the drawbar support base and tractor rookie is showing how he has his type of drawbar setup.


Still not enough details as the Yanmar parts manual would show the one place to pin-in the draw-bar and a second positional further back. I don't see the second positional in the image. So, it's incomplete.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bmaverick said:


> Still not enough details as the Yanmar parts manual would show the one place to pin-in the draw-bar and a second positional further back. I don't see the second positional in the image. So, it's incomplete.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Still not enough details as the Yanmar parts manual would show the one place to pin-in the draw-bar and a second positional further back. I don't see the second positional in the image. So, it's incomplete.


I think the draw bar is not supposed to be bolted like that, there should be a single swivel point under the tractor close to the rearend to fasten the draw bar and the bolts that attach the drawbar now are there to adjust or prevent the draw bar from swinging side to side. Could be wrong, but my Case and my Cockshutt are set up like that.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Not familiar with the Yanmars, but going by the post linked to in Post #4 the images in post 4 of that link are of standard style drawbars.
Looking at your first picture, I would assume that your drawbar should set on the plate and rest between the two bolts in the straight rearward position.
There should be a pin location further ahead to allow pining or bolting at the front of the drawbar.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

In reality, the question should be about the towbar.  

Some models use the round towbar.



















A few with the sq tube.










And a few with the flat bar.

Oh, and I think this matches the OPs question with his setup too.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Funny that, I have always known these to be drawbars on tractors, even your last parts breakdown of the flat drawbar calls this a drawbar, a towbar is used on motor vehicles in Oz. and the States these are called hitches as you would know, I will admit that Hitches are used here now on the modern heavier vehicle.

On the older tractors, the drawbar was fixed at a pivot point below the transmission and was located in the straight position by a pin either side of the bar at the support base, if the bar was being used for towing an implement, the pins were removed to allow the bar to swing from side to side in the drawbar support housing.

On my Kubota, the drawbar is either in for 3 point work (out of the road) or pull pin and extend to use, has no pivot capabilities, just straight.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

FredM said:


> Funny that, I have always known these to be drawbars on tractors, even your last parts breakdown of the flat drawbar calls this a drawbar, a towbar is used on motor vehicles in Oz. and the States these are called hitches as you would know, I will admit that Hitches are used here now on the modern heavier vehicle.
> 
> On the older tractors, the drawbar was fixed at a pivot point below the transmission and was located in the straight position by a pin either side of the bar at the support base, if the bar was being used for towing an implement, the pins were removed to allow the bar to swing from side to side in the drawbar support housing.
> 
> On my Kubota, the drawbar is either in for 3 point work (out of the road) or pull pin and extend to use, has no pivot capabilities, just straight.


Here in the US, the drawbar is on the 3PT. 



















I did laugh because the Yanmar called it a Drawber in the parts manual.  

Now coming out the back like the OPs request, I noticed a few places calling it a 'clevis drawbar' and not a towbar. 

The OPs drawbar setup is also known as a swing clevis drawbar. The back end can be pinned and coming out the back can be allowed to swing left/right in the slot. I'm not sure why this would be needed on a tractor. Other John Deere machines do this too. Yanmar began doing this on the YM3810 and up. The YM5000 aka JD1250/JD1450 both have this as well.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

bmaverick said:


> Here in the US, the drawbar is on the 3PT.
> 
> View attachment 79539
> 
> ...


I'll have to disagree with that, all of the fixed rear implement pull points were always called drawbars. Very few farms that I was around used the lift arm bars
for working.
As far as the clevis drawbars or hammer strap drawbars they started on the really large tractors and have now filtered down to some of the smaller ones.

Also as to removing the pins and letting the drawbars move back and forth had to have been a flat land idea only it would never work when you had hills or hillside work to do.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

This reply refers to post #11 and not post #12, seems like LouNY just got in first.

Yep you are right, but the common name is linkage drawbar and the other is either a fixed or swinging drawbar.

So tractor Rookie needs to have a look under his machine to see if there is a pivot point for the drawbar to connect to so he can decide which way he is going with this.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Oh, and I think this matches the OPs question with his setup too.
> 
> View attachment 79538


I think your last diagram looks like it pretty much matches.


----------



## MaineDeere (May 4, 2016)

bmaverick said:


> Here in the US, the drawbar is on the 3PT.
> 
> View attachment 79539
> 
> ...


You are correct this is a drawbar, which are matched to the 3pt category 1,2, or 3. However the question was actually referring to a “swinging drawbar” which is the heavy flat stock that can be move in and out and is directly centered under the three point. My JD 5320 has both drawbars. I use the swing at for towing trailers around the farm. The draw bar on my lift arms has multiple holes in it for a variety of connections.


----------



## Gopher Baroque (May 24, 2021)

LouNY said:


> Also as to removing the pins and letting the drawbars move back and forth had to have been a flat land idea only it would never work when you had hills or hillside work to do.


My International 444 includes a stout swinging drawbar similar to the attached drawing. The option to pin the drawbar off the centerline was to position a pulled cultivating/harvesting implement to avoid being blocked by the tractor's tires.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I have positioned drawbars off of center many times with towed implements,
to position something to one side or the other. We often do so when using self unloading wagons
to keep the discharge side of the wagon closer to the feed table and get just a few more inches of tire clearance when pulling up.
I have not ever allowed the drawbar to swing freely from side to side.
I have heard of it being done with tillage implements, I have never seen it or done it.
Most all cultivators I've used have either been fully mounted on the tractor or 3 point.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Look for a way that Yanmar wanted to have the drawbar attached somewhere up under the trans. It then it extends back toward the rear exiting out through the apparatus under the rear axle. 

It would look something like the green drawbar in MaineDeer's post.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Ok so I am very sorry for the confusion. My question has been answered I have some steel stock I think I can fab into a draw bar. Now that I have all the images in this post it makes much more sense to me. I have a feeling one from a JD will work with no fab work but I already have some steel stock. THANK YOU ALL


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> Ok so I am very sorry for the confusion. My question has been answered I have some steel stock I think I can fab into a draw bar. Now that I have all the images in this post it makes much more sense to me. I have a feeling one from a JD will work with no fab work but I already have some steel stock. THANK YOU ALL


Make sure you temper the newly made draw bar before putting it to use. 

Here is an old thread of tempering a drawbar with the oil technique. Glean some insight from 'caterpillar guy ' over there. Wish that site had more activity. It's just a shell now of what it was back then. It's not really a forum, it behaves like a listserv. 

Straightening a drawbar .... a que... - Yesterday's Tractors (yesterdaystractors.com)


----------

